

Super Happy Block Party Hackathon, Palo Alto, Saturday / 50th SuperHappyDevHouse - netzkobold
http://www.superhappy.be

======
netzkobold
Join us for the first ever 'Super Happy Block Party Hackathon' this Saturday!
Hackers + Artists + Palo Alto. Including investor office hours where aspiring
entrepreneurs and startups will have full access to more than 25 of Silicon
Valley’s top Angel Investors and Venture Capitalists (register in advance here
<http://bit.ly/GWDvmo>). This Saturday, March 31st, from 1 pm – 1 am on High
St in downtown Palo Alto. Looking forward to seeing you there!

